# Lightroom Mobile and aRGB Capable Tablets



## GingeraMan (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a aRGB capable tablet screen (Samsung Galaxy Tab S) - which reviews with impressive colour accuracy and gamut being OLED.  I have a heap of DNG's sync'd.

Is there anything I need to do to enable Lightroom Mobile to work in this colour space?  When I do the double-click to display info thing it doesn't display any information either.

I guess sRGB JPEG's are stuck that way, however my vast collection of CR2 converted DNG's should be able to be displayed at full aRGB I would have thought, if the tablet screen can handle it.  Either way it looks stunning.  A phenomenal application indeed.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 2, 2016)

I have the same tablet, and I certainly agree images, even straight sRGB jpegs, look terrific.

However, it is not colour managed (in common with all Android and iOS tablets, so far as I know).  I have seen some odd results when viewing images with other colour spaces.  X-Rite have done some work with their ColorTrue, and produced routines that can be incorporated other software, but the take up seems low.

I appreciate this doesn't answer you question, and I'll read any other responses with interest.

Dave


----------



## GingeraMan (Apr 3, 2016)

Well the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8inch has a 'screen mode' option - selecting 'Photo' seems to do something and there's mention in some online articles about this doing some calibrating or something.  The default is 'adaptive'.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, my 10" has four options.  I leave mine on AMOLED Photo, which seems to give me the most pleasing results.  They may be a bit over saturated as compared with a calibrated monitor, but they certainly have a wow factor.  I believe Adaptive only actually "adapts" with Samsung supplied apps.  I have found Full Screen Pic my preferred app for photo display.

Dave


----------



## GingeraMan (Apr 4, 2016)

This explains it a little.. 

OLED Tablet Display Technology Shoot-Out

So I think we'll only need to select photo mode, that's it..


----------



## davidedric (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  Shows we have a good one, too


----------



## GingeraMan (Apr 5, 2016)

Apparently - so I can only assume Lightroom Mobile is good to go on this tablet with full colour accuracy.  I have a few that show up as 'DNG' format so I assume LR Mobile is rendering appropriately for the tablet.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 5, 2016)

davidedric said:


> I have the same tablet, and I certainly agree images, even straight sRGB jpegs, look terrific.
> However, it is not colour managed (in common with all Android and iOS tablets, so far as I know).


On iOS, this is changing. The new 9.7-inch iPad Pro uses a DCI-P3 gamut display like the latest iMacs do (close to Adobe RGB, but not an exact match), and it looks like Apple enabled color management in iOS 9.3.

But iOS does not seem to have the same display mode choices that the Galaxy Tab S does, and I'm not sure how well Lightroom Mobile supports iOS color management.


----------



## GingeraMan (Apr 5, 2016)

AMOLED is better for photography in my opinion though.  The Samsung screen still appears to be the clear leader here.  I just put it in to Photo Mode and it appears to work fine with Lightroom Mobile.


----------

